# Bounce angle on lob wedge



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 28, 2011)

Evening gents.....been away for a few days.I am looking at lob wedges.
Can someone explain the difference in numbered bounce angles on lob wedges? Looking at 58/60 degrees and bounce angle of one I am looking at is 6....Is it important,especially for new golfers?

I currently have a Mizuno 58 MP lob wedge that I do reasonably well with but dont no the bounce angle?

BUT WANT ANOTHER LOB WEDGE (TO REPLACE THE CRAP  DUNLOP ONE I HAVE)FOR MY 2ND SET OF CLUBS

Kev


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Does the Mizuno one not have another number stamped near the loft?

Generally lob wedges have less bounce than other wedges, and often much less than sand wedges.

Less bounce allows you to pick the ball off the turf a bit easier imo, but digs in easier if you have a tendency to hit fat.

My lob wedge is 4Â° bounce.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2011)

A lot depends on the sort of course you play. If you get a lot of tight lies then a low bounce will work but if you play mostly parkland thea bit more bounce helps the club to get through without digging in. Also a lot depends on your style. If you have a shallow swing and don't take much of a divot then you need low bounce, higher bounce will do just that - bounce into the ball and thin it. The more divot you take, the higher bounce you need to stop digging in.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 1, 2011)

The lower the number the tighter the lie I was told.

When I brought my 60* TM XFT wedge I specifically ordered it with a 10* bounce angle so I could use it out of different lies.

Check out the link.

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/golf-advice/520/golf-club-bounce-angle-buyers-guide.html


----------



## Waitforme (Mar 1, 2011)

The bounce on a sand wedge is to stop it digging into the sand , it slides the wedge through the sand easier than a PW for instance.
If you are playing on a tight lie links course and want to use your LW for tight lies around the green then less bounce will be easier to play.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2011)

My lob wedge has a bounce of 10. 

Makes sense then that my divots are the size of luxembourg


----------



## jeardley (Mar 1, 2011)

I find a low bounce helps if you want to be a bit creative with shots around the green. I like to open the lob a play a flop shot and my 60-04 is perfect for that.

But for sand I find the 56-08 is better at getting the ball out.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 1, 2011)

Does the Mizuno one not have another number stamped near the loft?

Generally lob wedges have less bounce than other wedges, and often much less than sand wedges.

Less bounce allows you to pick the ball off the turf a bit easier imo, but digs in easier if you have a tendency to hit fat.

My lob wedge is 4Â° bounce.
		
Click to expand...



REGION: I will check my lob wedge next time I am at my golf club,cheers.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 1, 2011)

Gents...thanks for your help and advices.Think I am beginning to understand the jist of the lob wedge bounce.

Cheers


Kev


----------



## IHH (Mar 3, 2011)

I find myself many times trying to alter the bounce by changing the set up ie ball position.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 3, 2011)

my mizuno lob wedge is 58-10...so 10 must be the bounce..so as im after a 2nd decent quality lob wedge i should prob look for around the same  bounce?


----------



## Region3 (Mar 7, 2011)

my mizuno lob wedge is 58-10...so 10 must be the bounce..so as im after a 2nd decent quality lob wedge i should prob look for around the same  bounce?
		
Click to expand...

It depends... do you like the bounce on the 58?


----------



## abhishekcis (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 7, 2011)

my mizuno lob wedge is 58-10...so 10 must be the bounce..so as im after a 2nd decent quality lob wedge i should prob look for around the same  bounce?
		
Click to expand...

It depends... do you like the bounce on the 58?
		
Click to expand...

bounce seems ok to me....I bought a titleist vokey spin milled 58.12  on e-bay Â£27...I got a 2nd better lob wedge because I have 2 sets of golf clubs...


----------

